# Can someone translate pedigree?



## robbie4christmas (Feb 27, 2011)

I was checking out my local breeders website and it showed this can anyone "translate"?


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

OFA H/E = Hips and Elbows certified through the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals ( http://www.offa.org/ )

TC = Temperament Certified or Triple Champion

ROM = Register of Merit

FV = Futurity Victor or Victrix

MV = Maturity Victor or Victrix

Ch = Champion

HIC = Herding Instinct Certified

PT = Pre-Trial Tested (Herding)

TT = Temperament Tested ( www.atts.org )

Hope this helps!


----------



## robbie4christmas (Feb 27, 2011)

Guardyan said:


> OFA H/E = Hips and Elbows certified through the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals ( http://www.offa.org/ )
> 
> TC = Temperament Certified or Triple Champion
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well it is American Showlines. 

The sire of the dam is the grand sire of the sire. That dog is an American Canadian Champion. 

Not for sure if TC is a tracking title or a Therapy dog Certificate -- I am only familiar with TDI but I know there is another, or something else. 

TT is a temperament test. 

Most of the rest of your champions are back there a ways and will not show up on your pup's three generation pedigree. 

The good news is that every dog in that generation is a champion, they did not mesh a bunch of pet dogs in for convenience. 

Not sure what FV stands for, Foreign Victor? Not sure, but GV is Grand Victor, being the number 1 dog in the US for the year. Which is nice. 

Most of the dogs in your pedigree have been tested by the OFA for hips and sire and dam elbows too. 

Your dog may have a good shot at being able to win in the specialty ring. It really depends on his structure, but he has the dogs behind him to make it possible.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok Maturity Victor and Futurity Victor -- learn something new every day. I didn't see the ROM. 

TC-LOL. 

When you get your pedigree from AKC, it lists a lot of those on the back.


----------



## robbie4christmas (Feb 27, 2011)

He also has these on his site 

Top GSD page
Ethical German Shepherd Breeder award.


----------

